# Will CPD eat my shrimplets?



## mlgt (15 Jun 2010)

I recently rehomed my friends CPD.

Lovely fish and small enough to not tackle my CRS.

However after 2 months of watching every night I finally have seen eggs on my CRS.

Will the CPD eat the CRS shrimplets? If so I guess I gotta get rid of the CPD


----------



## johnny70 (16 Jun 2010)

IME no, I have 2 tanks with CPD and Shrimps and I always have a heathly population of shrimp and shrimplets


----------



## mlgt (16 Jun 2010)

Do you not offer them any cover? The shrimplets? Ive got a 60l tank which has a jungle effect, but not much cover so Ive dumped a wad of various mosses that Ive accumulated over the last few months from my filter pads.

I have 15 mixed batch of CRS and BCS as well as sakura shrimps. So I am slightly worried I might lose some of the shrimplets after waiting 3 months for them to be active.


----------



## bogwood (16 Jun 2010)

CPD..............new to me.
Somebody enlighten me please.


----------



## mlgt (16 Jun 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danio_margaritatus

Celestial Pearl Danios.


----------



## bogwood (16 Jun 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danio_margaritatus
> 
> Celestial Pearl Danios.



Cheers........     I should have known, seeing i managed to raise a few young a while back. In fact i did nothing, just one day spotted some fry, and luckily they survived in the dense moss.


----------



## mlgt (16 Jun 2010)

What mosses did you keep? What Im hoping for is a nice balance of being able to raise both CRS and CPD 

Yes in the same tank (haha)


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2010)

If the shrimplets fit in their mouth then most likely they will eat them


----------



## mlgt (16 Jun 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> If the shrimplets fit in their mouth then most likely they will eat them



THanks for the advice... grrr


----------



## bogwood (16 Jun 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> What mosses did you keep? What Im hoping for is a nice balance of being able to raise both CRS and CPD
> 
> Yes in the same tank (haha)


Hi.
When i kept these the tank was 18=10=10ins.
It was full, and i mean full of plain java moss. There was also a small amount of floating plants, i always use this combination, if im trying to spawn/breed.  They were an inpulse buy, when they first came out.
If i recall there was about 12 , and left to get on with it.
They were quiet shy and spent a lot of time in and under the moss. I had no shrimps then.
More recently i have kept and bred CRS, the main differance was i used a variety of moss,[Xmas most plentiful] probably all, and Riccardia Graeffei [My particular favourite and the shrimps]. This grew on numerous small pieces of bog wood, which the crs loved grazing on, and living under the wood.
Incidentally keeping CPD and CRS, sounds good.......  . Now have i got a spare tank?

Cheers.


----------



## mlgt (16 Jun 2010)

Sounds good. Then it seems I am heading the right direction to promoting a happy living environment for both the CRS and CPD.

Thankfully have managed to get some java moss and various other types of mosses from various members for swops so hopefully can be able to achieve what I am after.

I will need to jiggle the decor somewhat but shouldnt be too bad


----------



## bigmatt (16 Jun 2010)

They should be fine - i've kept shrimp and CPDs together previously (and may do again!) and they were happy.  
Have fun!
Matt


----------



## mlgt (16 Jun 2010)

Thats enough info to put my stress levels down.

I will still go ahead with more moss as it will benefit both parties and then create a journal


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (17 Jun 2010)

the cpd's are egg scatterers so the shrimplets are safe with cpd's but the cpd eggs are not safe with shrimp...


----------



## mlgt (17 Jun 2010)

Interesting. I dont have that many CRS/BCS in the tank. Theres 10 in total and 10 of the CPD in a 60l.

I will start a journal tonight and take some photos. The CPD are so hard to take photos of!


----------



## Anubia (8 Oct 2010)

In my opinion no ....as long as your tank environment has enough plants, mosses and hardscape for the CRS to hide amongst and you actually feed the fish....LOL

I've got a number of CPD's and MicroRaspbora Kubotai with around a 50 strong CRS colony and both live in harmony. 

Plants wise I have a(low tech setup), no C02 infusion.

Anubia Nana petite
Java Fern & Moss
Pogostemon Helferi
Blyxia Japonica.

Thx for your time...and enjoy the shrimp.....


----------



## mlgt (21 Oct 2010)

Update on this is that I have lost all my crystal black shrimp and down to 1 crs out of 10. 
No idea how this has happened but I simply leave the tank to itself and do a water change each month.
However on the plus side I now have around 40 sakura shrimp/shrimplets.

Im down to 5 cpd from around 8 cpd. I know I squished one by accident and I saw another dead one last month. I have managed to raise a few of the cpd fry which is amazing how quick they grow! However this is an update from last month and I havent seen the fry since 

Will upload a pic of the tank over the weekend


----------



## Anubia (21 Oct 2010)

Sad to hear that you have some losses...but the weaker shrimp will die off if water params / temp are not ideal.

What are your water params..?

Temp
PH
GH
KH

Good to hear that you have CPD fry....must like the planted moss in your setup. They are known jumpers so if you have an open tank scape then they are prone to take a leap of faith...My Nano seup has an half inch gap at the back of the glass top and they still attempt to leap through this gap. Although half inch to a CPD is probably like 100 metres to us...LOL

Regarding fry, they are probably hiding amongst the mosses..Let hope..!!

Good news on the Sakura colony..


----------



## mlgt (26 Oct 2010)

Quick vid of the sakuras feeding

My sakuras feeding on an algae wafer


----------



## bogwood (26 Oct 2010)

Last week a visitor saw one of my male adult CPD chase a med size cherry shrimp round the tank, and half an hour later half the remains of it was visible.  So in this instance, i have at least one capable  of eating shrimps.  

However i have  a smaller tank with a dozen CPD, and cherries in, which are fine together and there is always young shrimps in the mosses which are growing well, and so far have not been targeted.


----------



## basil (31 Oct 2010)

As Londondragon has pointed out, if the fish can fit the shrimp in it's mouth it will eat it.

You may be able to sustain a population of both fish and shrimp, but your shrimp population will not reach it's full potential for sure. 

Shrimplets are tiny, like daphinia and even the micro sp of fish that you mention will for sure at least try to eat the new born.


----------



## mlgt (31 Oct 2010)

Ive since rehomed the CPD. It was a tough decision, but also a no brainer.

Now a week on, the shrimp are really happy and ive seen them all ou grazing. Its a great sight and its the first time Ive seen the tiny microscopic fry.

So you guys are right, the cpd did eat some of the fry, but not all. Anyways will update in a months time and see how it goes


----------

